# Tank water in the face + germaphobe



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

So, while trying to siphon out fry out of my tank I managed to spray tank water at my face, into my mouth and nose, and all over the carpet. I wouldn't say that I'm a full-on neurotic germaphobe but I'm definately part way on that scale. It bothers me enough already that bacteria is a part of tank life but getting it into my mouth and nose is wigging me out. I already went with a full shower and listerine. Suggest something else to help me feel better? 
Any of you guys/gals are bothered by the ickiness of aquaria?

Also, I just got a used filter today and I was pretty obvious the tank it was running on previously had planaria, little white worms in it, even after the owner "cleaned it." Let just say I used half a bottle of bleach - on the filter, and my hands...


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

maybe a couple shots of Tequila? lol if nothing else should make you feel better atleast lol out of interest...do you suck on the hose to get the siphon started?


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

go to a Sauna and sweat it out, nothing cleanses like a good sweat!!, then do as John says, i prescribe four shots of Patrone!!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

relax bud, do you have any idea whats in the water you drink out of your tap , make ice cubes with, do you know what lives in your eyebrows alone...

i too have drink massive amounts of aquarium water , you'll be fine


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Diztrbd1 said:


> maybe a couple shots of Tequila? lol if nothing else should make you feel better atleast lol out of interest...do you suck on the hose to get the siphon started?


Not on the hose. I cup the end of the hose with my several times washed hand, then suck on the end of my hand.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

macframalama said:


> View attachment 11423
> relax bud, do you have any idea whats in the water you drink out of your tap , make ice cubes with, do you know what lives in your eyebrows alone...


Nooooooo! I don't wanna hear about more germs! Lalalalalalalalala.

I do scrub my eyebrows quite a bit while in the shower...


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

here is a better way to do it ..... shove your siphon tube into the tank, then push a couple feet (or more) of the hose into the water. Once you have done that and the hose, thats in the water, has water in it.....put your thumb over the other end of the hose ( this will trap the water in the hose) pull the hose out of the tank until you have just the siphon tube left in the water...put the end with your thumb on it in the bucket or whatever you are using and pull you thumb off the hose....as long as your bucket is below the level of the tank, the siphon should start on it's own at that point... without you getting a mouthful/faceful of water lol


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

ha haha sorry couldnt resist but its true , cooties everywhere,


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Diztrbd1 said:


> here is a better way to do it ..... shove your siphon tube into the tank, then push a couple feet (or more) of the hose into the water. Once you have done that and the hose, thats in the water, has water in it.....put your thumb over the other end of the hose ( this will trap the water in the hose) pull the hose out of the tank until you have just the siphon tube left in the water...put the end with your thumb on it in the bucket or whatever you are using and pull you thumb off the hose....as long as your bucket is below the level of the tank, the siphon should start on it's own at that point... without you getting a mouthful/faceful of water lol


Yah, I know about that method but I was just lazy, heh.
Now I need to go out to get more bleach, mabbe tequila too...


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Chances are that you'll be fine. Have you heard of Montezuma's revenge? If you're young you'll be OK but if you're a senior with a compromised immune system, well it was nice knowing you. In any event don't forget to wear a diaper to bed.


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

Many years ago my wife told me about a study(not her lab.. One next to theirs) that took sterile cotton cloths and put them in various washing machines with various combinations of hot water, cold water, different detergents, etc... Along with "soiled" underwear. 

They measured the amount of fecal bacteria on the sterile cloths as well as the underwear after the wash. They found the same amount of fecal bacteria on both. 

And yet.... We all still survive... And so will you...


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

Dude, nothing to worry about, don't fret, germaphob or not the bacteria in your tank is there for a reason, to convert ammonia and nitrites to nitrates.... now.. if you end up with little white dots all over your peduncle....

Douglas


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

......must be tough to go to the beach and never go swimming.....not like you were syphoning out the toilet :bigsmile:...at least not yours  . ..

I wouldnt worry about it as long as you are still reading this you'll be just fine .:bigsmile:.....though now .....MY EYEBROWS ARE ITCHY..GEE WIZZ you guys .


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

yeah the eyebrow thing was pretty gross my bad lol, but its real stuff, if you could see what was crawling around on you or even knew for that matter .... yikes


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

Guessing becoming a proctologist is out of the question?


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Put your thumb over the small end of the tube. Scoop some water, release your thumb until the water comes out and cover it again. Then scoop up some more water then release your thumb. Never have to worry about water in your mouth/face again...


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

dont think you should be in this hobby.. LOL jk

but why dont you just get a python, you wont ever need to suck on anything again.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

What doesnt kill you will only make you stronger. Now you know you are immune to friendly bacteria. LOL


----------

